# Need your recipes - Hippie



## Hal Maulden (Nov 15, 2005)

Glenvall,


The &amp;^% *&amp; (*)&amp;(&amp;'s from the "other" forum deleted your recipes. Can you please post them here, with your update.


Thanks.


Hal


p.s. I've just started my '05 Scuppernong, of which I am adding MLF bacteria. We'll see.


----------



## masta (Nov 15, 2005)

Hal,


Glenvall (Hippie) is no longer a member of our forum.


You can find him here:


http://www.winesathome.net/forum/index.php


----------



## MedPretzel (Nov 15, 2005)

Hal, 





If you are talking of the other forum where Glenvall "signed off" then, they are still there - no worry.









He did, however, delete his own recipes where he was able to (I believe it was the peach wine that he deleted).


Your scuppernong is safe.









*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## darrenlm (Nov 18, 2005)

What happend to Hippie?


----------



## masta (Nov 18, 2005)

He decided to leave for personal reasons.


----------

